# 67 GTO barn find



## 66 tempest (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not going to comment on what I think of the restoration, but I will ask, why do some 67 GTO's have an alternator bracket as this one, don't some have 2 slide type brackets?

https://youtu.be/l2fgzyAGxZ0


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Aftermarket carb and manifold so the brackets had to be changed.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like it has an 11 bolt water pump making it a 69 or newer, painted valve covers were on later years as well. Probably a b-body block.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I watched parts of three different videos. There are so many examples of what NOT to do in there, it is ridiculous! I pity the person who ends up with that car when they have to undo the "restoration" work.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> I watched parts of three different videos. There are so many examples of what NOT to do in there, it is ridiculous! I pity the person who ends up with that car when they have to undo the "restoration" work.


So true. They didn't even take the windshield trim off when they filled that hole it the roof, you know it's going to leak before the bondoo falls out.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Rukee said:


> So true. They didn't even take the windshield trim off when they filled that hole it the roof, you know it's going to leak before the bondoo falls out.


Typical puppymill build. I can't even see the video, as my 1st Gen I pad doesn't support the u tube video. What's the channel,mthe fellow that posted the video? Will look at it late late tonight.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

chuckha62 said:


> I watched parts of three different videos. There are so many examples of what NOT to do in there, it is ridiculous! I pity the person who ends up with that car when they have to undo the "restoration" work.


All it will take is one pothole to undo the work.:rofl:


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Kinda reminded me of a Chip Foose build :thumbsup:

Bill


----------

